# United Arab Emirates - Photo Trip JAN 09



## Renair (Mar 29, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, I am thinking of going there in January next year for a week, to Abu Dhabi, anyone interested?

Depart Dublin, Monday 19th January 9.10am arrive Abu Dhabi 20.30pm   Direct Flight 7hr 20   Etihad Airways
Depart Abu Dhabi Saturday 24th 02.10am arrive Dublin 06.35am   Direct Flight 8hr 30  Etihad Airways

Fare including taxes: 553.84

Accommodation, ABU DHABI HILTON   Cost per person based on 2 sharing: 250.00 for the 5 nights


----------



## Renair (Mar 29, 2008)

Dollar Conversion:  
&#8364;553.00 - Approx $873.00
&#8364;250.00 - Approx $394.00

Anyone coming from the U.S. I can possibly accommodate in Dublin... Or from Europe for that matter.


----------



## Renair (May 20, 2008)

*Something went bump in the night!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 20, 2008)

You know, there's just a possibility I could make that. Anne-Marie's birthday is on 15th, so we could perhaps get there on something like the 21st and travel back here on 23rd. Just a Saudi weekend you understand.


----------



## Renair (May 24, 2008)

That would be cool... Plus, always  nice to have someone on board who knows about the region... If you can driver (as I cant) I can possibly arrange a cheap car through Hertz since my mother works for them...


----------



## Renair (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, well this trip is still going ahead....... Chris still interested..


----------



## Renair (Jun 23, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Rene,

Still interested, but I don't have a need to plan that far ahead given my proximity. Chances are that I won't book anything until October/November time at the earliest. Anne-Marie likes the idea of a long weekend across there, as we've not done anything other than the Abu Dhabi airport lounge before.


----------



## Renair (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent.  Unfortunately I do need to plan due to savings constraints, that and the fact I am getting a D3 next month especially for this trip!  Cool.  Well the dates are definitely set in stone, have the time already booked so will book my flights in August/September.  

As I mentioned before, if anyone from the U.S. or UK wants to come, its an open invite.  I can probably put one or two people up in Dublin a day or two before we go......


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 16, 2008)

Renair said:


> Dollar Conversion:
> 553.00 - Approx $873.00
> 250.00 - Approx $394.00
> 
> Anyone coming from the U.S. I can possibly accommodate in Dublin... Or from Europe for that matter.




Stop mocking our airline industry! I mean geez! You Scotts are said to have the cheapest airfare in Europe am I right?


----------

